# Barrel Prospect Confo/Bloodline Critique **pic heavy**



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

pedigree: Tdl Gentalman Jim Quarter Horse 

He has his ROM and AAA in racing...

I believe he was raced as a 6 and 7 year old. Hes 10 now.

























































I know hes not perfect. I know hes long in the back, thin, his head is rather large and has a heavy throat latch... He isn't perfect but he needs a home. His breeder has him priced VERY high on her website but shes offering to me as an adoption pretty much. She wants him to barrel race. I want him to barrel race. Apparently hes gentle and FAST. 

Please feel free to critique but please don't devastate me. He was a money earner and has a great mind... I need a horse and he needs a home...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that his confo isn't perfect, but no horse's is. He certainly should be dripping with speed. Most of what is wrong with his confo is more aesthetic and wouldn't have a big impact on his usefullness. He looks like a pretty nice horse. I would go at least give him a try and see if you like riding him, then go from there. I think he could do well as a barrel racer, providing he can collect up for the short turns, his back isn't so long that it would really hinder that. Go see him and give him a try. With some muscle tone, he would look much more balanced. Good luck, I hope he works out for you.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I like him, and he certainly should be fast, hes paked wiht racing horses. He has a nice big booty and chest on him. I think he has a cute face actually lol. I think he would make a great barrel prospect, and if you can get him for that cheap i say go for it.


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

Cheap. YEAH. Shes offering him to me for about 20% of her asking price. Too many horses, racing prospects, to feed, and she wants him to have a job... Hes so cheap its PAINFUL. And she was the one who bred, raised, and raced him.


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

BUMP... anyone else??????? Does no one like me?


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

He looks a little swaybacked... is that just me?

But he's so cute and looks like an excellent barrel/prospect horse


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't think he is swaybacked, it looks like more of a lack of muscle tone to me.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, so how much is she selling him to you for? I realy do like him. Very handsome guy, are ya gonna get him? I see that you live in Southern Oregon lol i live in Central Oregon, ever been to Prineville?


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, well I have never been to prineville. I actually just moved out here less than 2 months ago while my husbands in army basic training.

Ok, so her website has him priced as $7500
Shes going to give me a 30 day trial and let me have him for $1750.
The way I look at it is hes a winner, hes FAST, cute, and needs a home...


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

O you should so take him, she is going to sell him to you for that much less!! That is an awsome deal. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd take him. He looks like a nice horse, no major confo flaws. Take him for a ride and if you like him, take him home. It seems like you're getting a good deal. Don't forget to get a PPE


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agree with MN Tigerstripes, don't forego the ppe. And if she *wasn't* offering the 30 day trial with him, that much of a lowered price would be a huge red flag to me. However, within 30 days, you should have a very good feel for how he is going to ride and behave in pretty much any situation. Go for it and good luck.


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

He should be delivered this weekend. Mind you, I have NEVER seen or ridden this horse, but no cash up front and if I don't like him she'll take him back and bring out another of her ex-racehorses (not as much potential...) or we'll just call the deal done... I think I hit the jackpot...


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh how exciting! keep us posted- he is cute and with conditioning and some love looks like he'd make a nice horse


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

I got my boy today. Hes big (alot bigger than 15.1), red, and beautiful. Hes pretty nervous but VERY gentle. Apparently hes still mainly track broke and has a tendency to walk off when you're getting on and sometimes run through the bit as so many good racehorses do (unfortunately).

He's got a pretty nasty quarter crack but I knew about that, just not the extent.

But he's gentle, willing, and loves human attention. 

I have 30 days with him. Here's to hopin'!

BTW, he needs a name.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

He is a cutie! Good luck with him!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He looks pretty good to me; you've already pointed out the flaws that I would look at. But if he's level headed, and easy to work with, that's ALWAYS my top priority. Unless a horse has a serious flaw of course which will hinder him alot, the mind is what I look at most. I don't want a horse who will be jekyll one day, and hyde the next. I searched for a long time for my new mare, but even in pictures, I knew she was the one, and when I talked over a period of a few weeks with the owners, I definitely knew she was the one; she's the same as your boy, very nervous, and distrusting, BUT she is easy to work with, and very soft to cues. She doesn't run through the bridle, but we do have some undersaddle issues, but with her attitude and willingness, we are getting through them. She mainly needed someone she could trust, as it sounds like your boy does. Best of luck with him, and spend lots of time just bonding with him.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I like him too. He should make a wonderful horse...Do keep us updated! What possible names are you ruminating over?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

hows it going with him?


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

Hes good. Hes more track broke as opposed to general riding broke than I thought. I don't plan on riding for another week or so. I'm going out of town for my hubbys graduation from army basic training... He has some quirks- crossties, blankets, squeezing through the crack I stupidly left in his stable door while getting his dinner ready and leading me in a rousing game of 'you can't catch me'. LOL. Hes big, gentle, and most of all keeping me on my toes!!!

As for names I was initially thinking Gent (for Gentalman Jim- hes def not a Jim...) but I really end up saying "Ho son" or "Easy son" so my mom thinks I should just call him son... I dunno... lol right now I just call him big'un or nameless.


----------

